# Favorite old games



## Twofu2 (Oct 5, 2009)

So, what are your favorite games that are on systems like a Nintendo 64 or playstation? 

Mine for Nintendo 64 is the awesome "Legend of Zelda: Orcarina of Time".

Its about boy named Link who travels to the future 7 years and to beat temples to reach his final goal: To kill the Evil Ganondorf and return his land to peace.


----------



## babyle (Oct 5, 2009)

I love playing Ocarina of Time even though I have still never beaten it o.o. My favorite was definitely mario kart for n64


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

*cough*Pokemon Yellow*cough*

Mario Kart 64...


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 5, 2009)

babyle said:


> My favorite was definitely mario kart for n64


I second that. Or I could say +1


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't even realize he said that before making my post.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

Final Fantasy 6? (By the american numbering system)
All squaresoft games?
Yeppers!

EDIT: Goldeneye.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a '64 that was bought on the day they came out. I believe '64 is better than Wii. I got bored of Wii very quickly, but all my '64 games still fell like good plays. Yayz for the 2 Zelda games on '64. I have both.


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

POKÉMON!


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

Goldeneye on n64. Best game ever.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 5, 2009)

Pong.

amirite?


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 5, 2009)

super smash bros N64
pokemon anything
esp pokemon TCG


----------



## Chuck (Oct 5, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid & FF VII on PSX.
Best games ever.


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha, N64 is "old" now. I feel old. Some of my favorite games were on the N64 though, including the Legend of Zelda games (Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask), Super Mario 64 and Mario Kart 64.

Favorite SNES games: Super Mario World, Super Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger

I had a NES port of Bubble Bobble which my brother and I used to play together all the time. It took us a while to figure out that you had to beat the game "with a friend" (and have both players stay alive, which was the hard part) to get the good ending. It's a game that teaches you to socialize!


----------



## mmMarco17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great games so far. I don't even know where to start.

megamanX-X3, Super Mario RPG, parappa, Tetris Attack, Kirby's Avalanche, Resident Evil 2, Zelda on NES with the gold cartridge, etc etc. The list goes on.

Edit - omg Kingdom Hearts
Edit 2 - OMG Nights

Okay I'll stop. I'm getting way too excited.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2009)

Chrono Trigger, Super Mario RPG, and Earthbound. All RPGs from the SNES era. _So awesome._

Kirby's Adventure (NES), Yoshi's Island (SNES), Super Mario 64 (N64), and Banjo-Kazooie/Banjo-Tooie (N64) are also some of my all-time faves.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 5, 2009)

mmmarco I wouldve said kingdom hearts but i cant find it in my heart to call it old, I still play it on occasion...


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pokemon Crystal. Waaaaay too epic.
I'm going to also agree with Mario Kario 64 and Super Mario 64. Funnily enough, I just started up my old Super Mario 2 and Mario World, prior to this thread.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 5, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Final Fantasy 6? (By the american numbering system)
> All squaresoft games?
> Yeppers!
> 
> EDIT: Goldeneye.



LOOOVVEE THEEM
*thumbs up*


----------



## Escher (Oct 5, 2009)

FF on Gameboy (I had 1+2), everything Metal Gear + Metal Gear Solid, Vagrant Story, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, all the Zelda's, Super Mario 64, Pokemon in general, Megaman, Tetris, everything Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, Blast Corps, Pilot Wings, Body Harvest, Snowboard Kids, the old Prince of Persia's...
also, Mischief Makers on N64 was probably the best game ever, but not many people have heard of it. 

I'm waiting for Bomber to post, he has the biggest console collection I've ever heard of.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

four words: DAY OF THE TENTACLE


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 5, 2009)

Donkey Kong (arcade)
Tetris (gameboy)
Pokemon Blue/Red/Yellow (gameboy)
Super Mario 64 (N64)

Yeah. Nintendo fan, apart from Tetris.


----------



## enigmahack (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, you guys are all like between 12 and 17 huh? 

Shelley, I'm with you - I'm an old-school gamer... I started out playing games on the Commodore Vic-20, so I remember games like Snoopy, Lunar Lander, Boulderdash, etc. 

I think from a console perspective though, I really enjoyed the whole Mario Brother series... I think Mario 3 and Mario World were my favorites though


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Pong.
> 
> amirite?


Pong on a Nintendo 64 or Playstation?
Who am I kidding? YES you are totally right

On old systems (and newer ones as well) I would say everything Metroid + most things MegaMan

On Playstation I would say SSX. I especially love the latest version where you have to beat a giant downhill in 25 minutes. If you are to slow you will not get a "You finished in 25:03. You are doing great, just go a bit faster next time". Instead you get a "FAIL" after 25:00 minutes and can choose to start all over. I remember starting this at 10 in the morning and saying "one more try" at 5 ...... in the morning :fp. That was a 19 hours consecutive adrenaline rush.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 5, 2009)

I would have to say the console game I was most addicted to was Super Mario Bros. 3 on NES. Shortly before I discovered speedcubing I was hugely into the PC game Heavy Gear (the first, not the sequel). I loved the fast paced "zook fights," and was addicted to the game the whole summer.

At the end of that same summer I picked up my Rubik's cube for the first time in years and found Mark Jeays' solution site. Needless to say I haven't gamed since ;-)

Chris


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I have a '64 that was bought on the day they came out. I believe '64 is better than Wii. I got bored of Wii very quickly, but all my '64 games still fell like good plays. Yayz for the 2 Zelda games on '64. I have both.



You know, you *can* play 64 games on the wii. You have these points that you buy from nintendo, and you can purchase and download nintendo 64 games.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I would have to say the console game I was most addicted to was Super Mario Bros. 3 on NES. Shortly before I discovered speedcubing I was hugely into the PC game Heavy Gear (the first, not the sequel). I loved the fast paced "zook fights," and was addicted to the game the whole summer.


Super Mario Bros 3 was great. I think nobody really liked SMB 2 and if SMB 3 would have been bad as well nobody might have ever remembered Mario. Instead it is now the image of the console industry.



cmhardw said:


> At the end of that same summer I picked up my Rubik's cube for the first time in years and found Mark Jeays' solution site. Needless to say I haven't gamed since ;-)
> 
> Chris


I have actually kept cubers (sorry Kai) awake with that SSX downhill


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I have actually kept cubers (sorry Kai) awake with that SSX downhill


And me... well I actually went to bed when you were on your "third and final try" 


Arnaud: I hope you remember the funny coincidence of the only other guy in GameStop (I think it was called), who just happened to want the MegaMan collection too!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

joey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I have actually kept cubers (sorry Kai) awake with that SSX downhill
> ...


Short version:
Arnaud walks into a game store in Las Vegas with Joey. He tells him that he wants to find "The MegaMan Collection" for PS2. A minute later a local walks in and asks the guy behind the counter if they have "The MegaMan Collection".
This is very random because that game was only sold for a short period several years ago!

(They didn't have the game, It wouldn't have worked on European PAL systems anyway and I did *eventually* make that downhill in sub 25!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 5, 2009)

Tombi (Tomba in America).

I win.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> I'm waiting for Bomber to post, he has the biggest console collection I've ever heard of.



Woo! I got a mention!

And yes, I do have a console or thirty-two. I can honestly not believe what I am reading, people are saying that the Nintendo 64 is old? I wouldn't ever consider that to be mildly retro. I would consider old to be the MegaDrive or SNES, the things I started with and look back at nostalgically. 

The games I played and would call my favourite would be centred around the MegaDrive and Commodore 64. That means I play Sonic and Street Fighter, although that's not what I am limited to. I love to play my Atari 2600s or 7800, I might venture onto the XEGs or even the Amiga, it's even possible that you might find me with a MicroVision, GameGear, MasterSystem, Game & Watch or even a Game Boy Classic. It's easier for me to name the consoles that I play rather than the hundreds of games.

So yeah, I have a few games consoles and my favourite game is ExciteBike.

Also, at AvG! I love Super Mario 2 & 3! I might go as far as saying that 3 is my favourite Mario despite loving Super Mario Land on the Game Boy Pocket.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 5, 2009)

Shelley, have you seen http://bub-n-bros.sourceforge.net/ ? 10 player Bubble Bobble.

I had a regular Nintendo growing up, and then next console I had after that was a Wii. During college my roommate has a N64, so I've play Goldeneye on that, but not much else. 

Bubble Bobble, Super Dodgeball, Dr. Mario, Maniac Mansion, Original Legend of Zelda (we made our own maps of the dungeons). I remember we went to buy SMB2, and it must have been much much later, because I remember seeing SMB3 on the shelf (must have just came out) and my brothers vetoed the idea and we got SMB2 instead. I still hold that decision against them.

I've downloaded Super Mario World for the SNES onto my Wii and will play that, since I've never gotten to play that besides a few times in the store or at friend's houses.


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2009)

Sonic and Mig-29 on the Sega Megadrive
Fortress of Fear and Castlevania II on the Gameboy
Playing SuperMarioBros for the first time on the NES was pretty magical (first time I saw a games console)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 5, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time 

Epic game. I got a gamecube version of it when I was 6, but I guess you can still call it a classic since it was for n64  It took me all of 3 years to beat it... But I guess that's okay for a nine year old even with a little help from older friends 

First post in a while here too =) I'm sick and I finally have the time to chill.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 5, 2009)

Half-Life
old Final Fantasies & Ocarina of time, of course

Unreal Tournament 1999 ^^ [just got into it recently ]

Not that old games: 
Castlevania: Circle of the moon and Golden Sun [both GBA]
COTM is totally one of the best games I've ever played!


----------



## Ron (Oct 5, 2009)

Vintage: Pengö, Qbert, Mrs. Pacman, Pacman
Recent: Super Paper Mario Wii, Wii Sports


----------



## tim (Oct 5, 2009)

Day of the Tentacle. The only adventure i played through.


Sim City 2000






Winter Games (Challenge)





Stunts





Wow, awesome times.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 5, 2009)

Kian said:


> Goldeneye on n64. Best game ever.



Agreed. My buddies and I still play this on a regular basis.

Edit: Super Mario Bros. for NES, the first and greatest of all SMB games. I still love doing speed runs using my stackmat timer


----------



## Rama (Oct 5, 2009)

*NES*: Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (arcade game), Double Dragon I & III
*Sega Mega Drive*: I can't recall the name, but it was the guy looked like a Duke Nukem type of guy and the game was a typical ''beat-em-up'' game.
*Game Boy (color)*: Pokémon
*SNES (never owned one though)*: Super Mario World (Only game I that I can recall playing next to Donkey Kong)
*N64*: Star Wars Episode I: Racer
*Playstation*: Suikoden I & II
*Game Boy Advance: Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Playstation 2: Any Tony Hawk pro-skater.
There is already a Playstation III!?*


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 5, 2009)

Kian said:


> Goldeneye on n64. Best game ever.



I just have to agree


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 5, 2009)

NES - Super Mario Bros 3
SNES - Donkey Kong Country
N64 - Banjo Kazooie


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 5, 2009)

Did anyone else play Roller Coaster Tycoon for the PC?


----------



## teller (Oct 5, 2009)

It had an Atari 2600 when I was a kid. The funny thing is, I had all these fond memories and so I was delighted to find that it is now emulated--well, I cranked up the emulator and...the games really were not that good.

Commodore 64, however, was awesome. Summer Games was the best! And Archon. And especially *M.U.L.E.*!


----------



## Logan (Oct 5, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Did anyone else play Roller Coaster Tycoon for the PC?



OMG yeah. I went through a HUGE RCT phase when I was around 6-8 yrs.


favorite old game: Mickey Mania: The Timeless Adventures of Mickey Mouse

favorite kinda old game: Super Smash Bros. Melee

favorite kinda old not new game: Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

The whole Super Smash Bros. series is just AMAZING.

As well Mario's main platformers and Mario Kart.

Pokemon's RPGs (mainly the gameboy ones) too.

Then we venture further back to Pac-Man 

And then even further back to pong, and lunar lander as previously mentioned; I got a remade Atari (2600 version/type i think?) for Christmas a few years back, and it's pretty fun! 

There are still some old games from the Atari days I love that I don't have, mainly the ones based in space.

-----

What about brick breaker?  (PC game)

But I only like the version my ooold Macintosh had, I've played other versions and they, well, suck. I want my old beautiful one. ;_;


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

I mentioned Goldeneye as a great N64 game, but that certainly doesn't feel old to me. To me the great old game is Space Invaders for my TI console. (For the youngsters it was like a slightly upgraded version of Atari). I miss that game so much.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 5, 2009)

all games by squaresoft.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 5, 2009)

Geez, I guess I'm one of the old guys here. I don't really consider anything newer than Super NES/Genesis to be "old".

Here were some of my favorites "back in the day":

*NES:* 
Super Mario Bros 1,2, and 3.
Legend of Zelda
River City Ransom
TMNT 2 and 3
Duck Tales
Chip & Dales Rescue Rangers
Mega Man 2 or later, take your pick.

*Sega Genesis:*
Sonic the Hedgehog 1,2,3 & Knuckles
Road Rash
Gunstar Heroes
Toejam & Earl 1 & 2
Earthworm Jim 1 & 2
Mortal Kombat 2

*Super Nintendo*
Super Mario World
Battleclash (with that huge BAZOOKA on your shoulder, YEA!)
Turtles in Time
Super Street Fighter 2
Chrono Trigger
Too many others to list...

*PC:*
Manic Mansion
Day of the Tentacle
Sam & Max
...ah hell, pretty much everything from Lucas Arts T_T


----------



## Truncator (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved Super Mario World back on the SNES. I had it in the Super Mario All Stars collection, and I played it to death. The Fallout games are also great.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 6, 2009)

Ummm....... Super mario 64 anyone?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> Ummm....... Super mario 64 anyone?


Yes. I think I said that above.
I can beat that game, or any stage, very fast.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 6, 2009)

Super Mario 64, Ocarina of Time, Diddy Kong Racing, Mario Kart 64, Original Super Smash Bros, Yoshi Story, TONY HAWK PRO SKATER 2!, and many more.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 6, 2009)

Minesweeper and pinball on windows 95.
I consider game boy color and N64 new.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Halo 3 (yes i know ima noob)
NHL 10
FIFA 10.
idk what are some good games that are out. i might get cod.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 6, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Halo 3 (yes i know ima noob)
> NHL 10
> FIFA 10.
> idk what are some good games that are out. i might get cod.



What exactly is your definition of the word "old"?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 6, 2009)

Several years ago, OR in gaming's case (because video games have been around for several decades), sometimes stuff from the early 90's or back.

I'm going with several years ago.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 6, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > Halo 3 (yes i know ima noob)
> ...



Uh... yeah.... +1 Zelda, Mario, Pokemon, Super Smash Bros. are all of my favorite games. They rock


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm 13, and you guys are going BACK (like Pong, GameGear, et cetera).
The first game I got (I'm such a n00b) is Pokémon Ruby.
Damn....
I did like the original pong, but the sped-up arcade versions of Pac-Man and Ms. Pac-Man. The furthest I got in Ms. Pac-Man is like level 157 or something. I was pretty good.
Knew lots of tips and tricks about it too.

Lol.
--Ranzha V E


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I have a '64 that was bought on the day they came out. I believe '64 is better than Wii. I got bored of Wii very quickly, but all my '64 games still fell like good plays. Yayz for the 2 Zelda games on '64. I have both.
> ...



Yes, but different controller, and, just the feel of it is different.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 6, 2009)

I owned the following old game systems:

Sega Master System
Megadrive (Genesis in USA)
Super NES system
Gameboy Advance Color
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2

And in the late 1970's some Mattel handheld electronic games (ie Armor Battle, Sub Chase, Mattel Soccer, etc) I have now re-brought these 3 games on Ebay in 2009 and added others too like Mattel Hockey (Canada), Mattel Football 2, etc and other non Mattel games too.

Just like I keep a record of my various cube PB's and averages, I do so on the many vintage handheld electronic games that I own.

Favourite console games (Not in any order):

Phantasy Star
Rastan
Shinobi
Mario Kart
F-Zero
Castlevania 4
Mario All Stars
Strider
Sonic
Wonder Boy In Monsterland
Street Fighter
Outrun
Kensiden

And many more....

Handheld electronic games best scores

Armor Battle: 36
Sub chase: 150(max)
Mattel Soccer: A mode 74, B mode 26
Space Revenger: A mode 1480, B mode 880
Electronic Pinball: A mode 99900, B mode 99900, C mode ~60000, D mode 17000, E mode 22800
Turbo Raceway: A mode 563, B mode 634
Hit/Missile: 66
Missile Invader: 165
Mattel Hockey (EIS/Canada): A mode 76, B mode 14
Mattel Baseball: A mode 7, B mode 25
Tandy Repeat: G1 mode 8, G2 mode 10
CGL Galaxy Invader 1000: A mode 999(max), B mode 849, C mode 540
Championship Racer: 49
Mattel Basketball: A mode 192, B mode 216
Mattel Football 2: Game 1 (easiest mode) 42


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 6, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Wow, I'm 13, and you guys are going BACK (like Pong, GameGear, et cetera).



These systems came out almost 20 years apart spanning 4 republican presidential administrations.

systems I've owned
game boy pocket
game boy color
gameboy advance
Virtualboy
sega genesis with Sega CD and 32X
playstation
Xbox 360

I am the only person I have ever met with fond memories of virtual boy.


----------

